# Hitting the target with a PM9



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

I've owned the PM9 for about 4 months now. Have put about 1000 rd thru it so far. After a trip back to Kahr for repairs I am now training at the range to have it for SD. Having a problem with keeping tight groups on the target though. I try to train for sd mostly one hand shooting, or first shot one hand then using two to simulate a real world situation. The rounds go all over the place, they stay in the "kill zone" but man with every shot I don't know where it will hit. I've been away from shooting for about 5 years and back then I had a Glock 19 and did fairly well with accuracey. I realize that the barrel length is smaller but I do better with my Keltec P32 than with the Kahr.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Let me know if you want to sell it. :mrgreen:


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

The short barrel of the PM9 and the heavier DAO trigger does not lend itself to extreme accuracy. This is a pistol made for SD purposes. I have a CW9 and my dad has the PM9. The CW9 is a little longer and is easier for me to shoot accurately but after several magazines (especially with Speer Gold Dot 124gr. +P) it becomes much easier for things to go haywire. Try shooting from a rest with good, aimed shots and make sure it is you and not the gun then just practice, practice, practice.


----------



## JHP (Jan 27, 2008)

I own a CW40 and although not a "tack driver," it is quite accurate within what I consider defensives ranges. (15 yds. and closer.) It will stack the rounds fairly close to each other, and I am not exactly Rob Letham. As mentioned above, shoot from a quality rest to ensure that the issue is not the gun itself. If the gun checks out, well you know the rest. But remember, practice does NOT make perfect. Practice makes PERMANENT. So be sure that what you are practicing is correct. Good luck. 

Curtis


----------



## producer (Mar 14, 2008)

*Check your fundamentals*



gilfo said:


> I've owned the PM9 for about 4 months now. Have put about 1000 rd thru it so far. After a trip back to Kahr for repairs I am now training at the range to have it for SD. Having a problem with keeping tight groups on the target though. I try to train for sd mostly one hand shooting, or first shot one hand then using two to simulate a real world situation. The rounds go all over the place, they stay in the "kill zone" but man with every shot I don't know where it will hit. I've been away from shooting for about 5 years and back then I had a Glock 19 and did fairly well with accuracey. I realize that the barrel length is smaller but I do better with my Keltec P32 than with the Kahr.


Kinda sounds like you need to review the fundamentals of pistol shooting (stance, grip, breathing, sight alignment, trigger squeeze, etc.) - try hooking up with an NRA instructor (Basic Pistol) and go over all the fundamentals - and have them watch you shoot (check for flinch.) You'll be amazed at the difference. (I was recently giving "fundamentals" tips to someone who had been through Federal (US Gov't) firearms training - and was helping him tighten up his groups.) A lot of what is lack of fundamentals often gets blamed on the pistol. Any time my accuracy starts wandering, I always come back to the fundamentals to tighten it up - and it works.


----------

